# the tt a great 4 seater (2+2)



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just wanted to say i can not see why people complain or slate the rear seats in a audi tt sometimes saying they useless and no point ect. I think thats what gives the tt hardtop the charm that its like a 2 seater sports car but with 2 extra seats if needed which to me is whats gives it the appeal to people and comes in very handy on lots of occasions. Lets be real here they are not big comfortable seats but they are there if needed i stuck my 6ft 1 mate in the back for 40 minutes and yes he may of had a crocked neck but he fitted in and it done the job. So it does what it needs to for the few times you may need it. 2 seaters can be a big pain in the arse sometimes. So it comes to the answer is you can fit people including adults in the back unless your built like a brickhouse or eat too much So i just wanted to say i find the tt a great car with lots of benefits and praticality especially now they have a diesel version aswell.

The 2.0 tfsi is a Great engine much better then the 225 1.8 i had before. Much better to drive yes the old tt was boring to drive.the 2.0 turbo really gets going once the boost comes in strong. Handling is great very planted and stable. Steering not as sharp as bmw but still very good.
It has a funky spoiler which i love. Great interior. I find the seats are very comfortable with good back support.
leather does not seem as tough as a clk merc i have but who cares. Steering wheel is great for some reason i like the flat bottom. You can tell the car is nice and light i thought my merc had a problem because it felt so heavy compared i even got out to check i did not have a flat tyre. Great over bumps. Mine is a bit of rattle over bumpy surfaces like other i have heard which is a shame but can be sorted . Also have heard the tt with traction turned off is good in snow which is always a bonus. Just a all round great car


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

You sound like an Audi sales person  :lol:

Glad you're happy. 
Somehow it is starting to look like my TT is staying longer with me than any of the daily drivers ever did.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I briefly had my 6' 5" 17st son in the back of my coupe recently. His head was bang smack in the middle of my rear view mirror as he bent it over to the middle. My wife had the front passenger seat way forward too of course. Bearable for the 15 minutes it took to get home!


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

k9l3 said:


> I just wanted to say i can not see why people complain or slate the rear seats in a audi tt sometimes saying they useless and no point ect. I think thats what gives the tt hardtop the charm that its like a 2 seater sports car but with 2 extra seats if needed which to me is whats gives it the appeal to people and comes in very handy on lots of occasions. Lets be real here they are not big comfortable seats but they are there if needed i stuck my 6ft 1 mate in the back for 40 minutes and yes he may of had a crocked neck but he fitted in and it done the job. So it does what it needs to for the few times you may need it. 2 seaters can be a big pain in the arse sometimes. So it comes to the answer is you can fit people including adults in the back unless your built like a brickhouse or eat too much So i just wanted to say i find the tt a great car with lots of benefits and praticality especially now they have a diesel version aswell.


Yes, I'd agree. It is more practical than its reputation gives it. We have 2 kids and the 9 year old is now finding it a struggle. More to do with getting in and out and leg room rather than head space. So unfortunately the car is reaching the end of its time with us. However, I could consider selling the 9 year old and keep the car, which would ultimately be more practical and save on costs.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

RichP said:


> k9l3 said:
> 
> 
> > However, I could consider selling the 9 year old and keep the car, which would ultimately be more practical and save on costs.


This isn't your ebay listing is it?: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131406614416

:wink:


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> > k9l3 said:
> ...


Lol, that's actually not too far off


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha no i not a salesman i just love cars . I was very in to my japanese cars for a long time but always loved the tt.s i think because they are different. And i wrote this yesterday as i was in work very bored .

I suppose the tt is the poor mans 911
Although i think the tt looks nicer then most porshes other then some of the real late ones


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

My Wife complained and wouldn't shut up about the TT being neither Family 4 seater of 2 seater sports car.

Only way I could see to rectify the problem was :
1) Buy her a Mini cooper.
2) Buy myself a nice 2 seater R8.... Job done :wink:

Tried selling the 10 year old but all the offers came form other TT owners.....

Still complains I kept the TTs........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Livia329 (Jan 24, 2015)

I switched from the two seater Mini which was awkward at times... although I may or may not have managed to fit five people in it. I don't find the rear seats un-comfy... the plastic trim of the boot is though. But they're better than not having any for 'emergencies'. If they don't like it then they can buy their own car


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

My wife is 5'-5" and fit and she doesn't even fit in the back.

My friend calls them amputee seats. LOL


----------



## Rich martin (Oct 13, 2014)

I used to sell audis when the mk 2 came out and I could just about fit in the back when I had to do a test drive. Not so much the leg room but head height. We called them occasional seats.

Let's face it, it's not the car you would buy if you regularly have 4 people in the car but my thoughts are they if someone wants a lift they can like it or lump it.


----------

